# Is this your future ?



## BigAl RIP

OK ! This year has been crazy ! My new building is way too busy for me and the wife to keep going at this crazy pace . 

SOooooo, we decided to sell it . It this for you ? Maybe ?, maybe not .
Want to break the chain of working for someone else and live in the heart of the wilderness in a small town of 200 and the best hunting and fishing in the lower 48 .
Oh yea ,,,, Business is good ! Damn good . 

Me ! I am selling to go and spend more time in Panama . I am supposed to be retired 

Here is my ad on craigslist . 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bfs/3964161749.html


----------



## Bamby

One question I always have when reviewing adds such as yours is "Price". Without a pricing reference point how can one determine if the potential purchase is within their means?

PS nice looking place that I'm sure someone will be interested in.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Bamby said:


> One question I always have when reviewing adds such as yours is "Price". Without a pricing reference point how can one determine if the potential purchase is within their means?
> 
> PS nice looking place that I'm sure someone will be interested in.



+1 on the price.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good morning sir !
   The ad is to get people interested in contacting me and asking more questions . That is usually where I start . 
  I never throw the price out there at the start . I like to explain to  the future buyer what they will be getting for their money and possible buying options  ,I might consider .



 I also base my selling price off a* mimimun of 1% times 100  of the total gross per month* . EI: If a building is returning $1000 a month in returns it will cost you at least $100,000. to buy it . 
 For your information this business would cost $525,000 to purchase . We are averaging about a 2 % return now per month .
 This is a turn key operation . Nothing else is needed to do by the new owners .
  The important part is to have good paperwork to show a revenue line .


----------



## JEV

I've heard too much bitchin' about this place to want any part of it. Them wetbacks still stealing your towels?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

JEV said:


> I've heard too much bitchin' about this place to want any part of it. Them wetbacks still stealing your towels?



Stolen towels I can deal with - it's the crapping in the washer that creeps me out.


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


> I've heard too much bitchin' about this place to want any part of it. Them wetbacks still stealing your towels?


 

 Nope !We stopped supplying em . Only to our locals we know get towels .

*Hell yes I am bitchin* !!!! Its my own damn fault too . I thought I would have something to help the locals and bring in a few bucks , not turn it into a crazy ass non stop tourist attraction !!!! Its a luandrymat for cryin out loud and I got little old ladies meeting with their sewing club on the front deck each week ??? . I went by the other day and there was 4 women and one old horny bastard sitting at the picnic table by the stream sewing and gossiping .People stop by all the time to just sit and relax ... ITS A LAUNDRYMAT for cryin out loud !!!
   The money is nice but I really need a break .


----------



## love705

price?


----------



## bczoom

love705 - You're not going to get a reply.  BigAl passed away almost a year ago.


----------



## Catavenger

And we sure miss him. Sad indeed.


----------

